# Automobile industry Rank



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

Adam_Woowei said:


> If you fathers are spaniard, then, you are able to say that Spain is your Mother Country. I just thought that you were other kind of person. I mean, I've found people in USA that has nothing of Spaniards and they said Spain was his mother country.
> 
> And Europe being the 3th economy? I want to think that you just wrong when you typed that. About those "embarrashing" datas, you should know that newbies countries are who make us look that we have a fewer GDM per capita or a less than 2 points of grouth. Spain for instance has a 3,6% of grouth. About GDP, go to World Bank.


There is something called Lineage which i have. My family and my last name go back to Spanish Nobelity. It is very selective that you called people in Latin america Mutts like if they dont share blood lines with Spain. A person of Puerto rico Cuba Mexico Etc.. has more similiarities to a Spaniard that a Italian and Frenchmen. I am an american citizcen and proud of it. Did you know that if i wish my grandfather which is still alive could give my father his Spaniard and European citizenship and my father could pased to me within days. Yes i could easily become a European within 3 month following Spanish laws and that my Grandfather has properties and houses in Spain so i am 3rd generation born of Spanish citizcens on both sides. I choose not to obtain this citizcenship because i dont want to live in the 2nd world i want to live in the 1st world.


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

boricuba said:


> There is something called Lineage which i have. My family and my last name go back to Spanish Nobelity. It is very selective that you called people in Latin america Mutts like if they dont share blood lines with Spain. A person of Puerto rico Cuba Mexico Etc.. has more similiarities to a Spaniard that a Italian and Frenchmen. I am an american citizcen and proud of it. Did you know that if i wish my grandfather which is still alive could give my father his Spaniard and European citizenship and my father could pased to me within days. Yes i could easily become a European within 3 month following Spanish laws and that my Grandfather has properties and houses in Spain so i am 3rd generation born of Spanish citizcens on both sides. I choose not to obtain this citizcenship because i dont want to live in the 2nd world i want to live in the 1st world.



Another thing i did look at worldbank numbers and the GDP are the same as the information that i gave i link to CIAFactbook. Yes you tell me that the reason your GDP per capita is way lower from the U.S is because you accepting allot of poor Easter european countries. Let me tell there is no Country in the world that receives more refugees than the U.S.A we have close 12,000,000 and unoficially 20,000,000 ilegals living in the country besides the almost 3,000,000 a year that move to the U.S legally, And not counting ther more than 100,000,000 million people that transit thrue our country with travel visa and then stay. The USA is able to absorbs the worlds poverty and still post a growth of almost over 5.0% 2006 estimated this year and still be leading the world.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

boricuba said:


> There is something called Lineage which i have. My family and my last name go back to Spanish Nobelity. It is very selective that you called people in Latin america Mutts like if they dont share blood lines with Spain. A person of Puerto rico Cuba Mexico Etc.. has more similiarities to a Spaniard that a Italian and Frenchmen. I am an american citizcen and proud of it. Did you know that if i wish my grandfather which is still alive could give my father his Spaniard and European citizenship and my father could pased to me within days. Yes i could easily become a European within 3 month following Spanish laws and that my Grandfather has properties and houses in Spain so i am 3rd generation born of Spanish citizcens on both sides. I choose not to obtain this citizcenship because i dont want to live in the 2nd world i want to live in the 1st world.


2nd world, 1st world? :sleepy: 
Spain has more in common with italy and with france than with MExico or anyother south or central american. Facts. Waste of time arguing with you due your lack of knoledgenents in several issues.

And please, stop your ridiculness in several threads about several topics.


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

Adam_Woowei said:


> 2nd world, 1st world? :sleepy:
> Spain has more in common with italy and with france than with MExico or anyother south or central american. Facts. Waste of time arguing with you due your lack of knoledgenents in several issues.
> 
> And please, stop your ridiculness in several threads about several topics.



Stick to the Facts! When it comes to Culture Language etc.. the People of the Americas recognize and the almost 50,000,000 Spaniards also recognize that.

JOLINEZ!


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

boricuba said:


> Stick to the Facts! When it comes to Culture Language etc.. the People of the Americas recognize and the almost 50,000,000 Spaniards also recognize that.
> 
> JOLINEZ!


As I said again, we share some culture, but not all the culture. Spain share culture with a lot of countries and places. South and central american countries are just another place that share culture with Spain. That's what we recognize. We don't think we have the same identity than latin-americans, the same thinking, the same customs, the same way of being. We're europeans. Sorry....


And where do you learn all your wrong data about planes, cars, etc?

Who's Jolinez?


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

Adam_Woowei said:


> As I said again, we share some culture, but not all the culture. Spain share culture with a lot of countries and places. South and central american countries are just another place that share culture with Spain. That's what we recognize. We don't think we have the same identity than latin-americans, the same thinking, the same customs, the same way of being. We're europeans. Sorry....
> 
> 
> And where do you learn all your wrong data about planes, cars, etc?
> ...


I learn my wrong data from sources like>

www.tve.com Televison espanola

Diario el Mundo
El ABC
Antenna 3

Trabaje 2 anos en la Secreteria de Estado de Puerto rico
Y conoci y hable con Javier Solana

Y hace 6 meses tuve la oportunidad de ir aun seminario en San Juan de Jose Maria Aznar ultimo presidente de gobierno. ( Un hombre que quiere de verdad a su Pais Y no es Comunista como Shoemaker!

Mi prima Hermana esta casada con un delegado de Espana en la Comision Europe.

Y Cojones! vive un ano en espana mis abuelos viven alla y voy 3-4veces al ano.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

No need to say "cojones" that offen. It is no needed. Make you look stupid and that you don't know how to speak. Shoemaker? Who's that? You mean Schumacher?

I haven't read in any spanish TV news program or any newspaper that the EU is the third economy, and neither the other things you said.

1 "ANO" and you still don't know how to write "Antena 3"? :sleepy:


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh boy.. another thread going to the dumps! Will the waring parties have some consideration for other forumers and back down? You are not exactly leaving a great impression in our minds. Please cut down on the negative energy! 

While putting forth our competitive strengths, we should have the courtsey to appreciate others strong points as well.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

boricuba said:


> Another thing i did look at worldbank numbers and the GDP are the same as the information that i gave i link to CIAFactbook. Yes you tell me that the reason your GDP per capita is way lower from the U.S is because you accepting allot of poor Easter european countries. Let me tell there is no Country in the world that receives more refugees than the U.S.A we have close 12,000,000 and unoficially 20,000,000 ilegals living in the country besides the almost 3,000,000 a year that move to the U.S legally, And not counting ther more than 100,000,000 million people that transit thrue our country with travel visa and then stay. The USA is able to absorbs the worlds poverty and still post a growth of almost over 5.0% 2006 estimated this year and still be leading the world.


spain on its own absorbs half the immigrants that the US absorbs every year even though it has a population that is around ten times smaller.
Germany absorbes the same amount.
The EU is the biggest haven fro immigrants.You should take a look at a world map.
africa is at our doorstep, as is Russia and the poorer eastern european states *that bring the gdp per capita figure down* without contributing much to the overall gdp figure.
Persia ia also not too far away btw. We are in the middle of things literally.

Besides I leave this thread for good. We were talking about vehicles in the first place and I simply dont have the time or the motivation to educate someone like you.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Checker said:


> The EU is the biggest haven fro immigrants.


Although I believe the US is the largest destination for immigrants, as many immigrants in western Europe are migrants from other EU nations. Over 1 million _legal_ immigrants entered the US last year.


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

Checker said:


> spain on its own absorbs half the immigrants that the US absorbs every year even though it has a population that is around ten times smaller.
> Germany absorbes the same amount.
> The EU is the biggest haven fro immigrants.You should take a look at a world map.
> africa is at our doorstep, as is Russia and the poorer eastern european states *that bring the gdp per capita figure down* without contributing much to the overall gdp figure.
> ...



The immigrant numbers in the U.S cannot be compare to E.U!

The E.U Does not have between 12,000,000- 20,000,000 ilegal aliens
Come on!

Spain per capita or not does not received the amount of illegals that the State Of California has received in a year in amonth or 10years!

Most of the Illegals are Mexican and Central Americans!
But there is a great numbers of Asians
and did you know there are also a number of E.U Citizens living illegaly in the U.S.

America is a Immigrant country from its start and the first Immigrants this country ever reveived were Europeans wanting a better life!

If you wish links as U.N, Immigration and Naturalization services, or UN refugee agency ill get you facts.

The problem in the U.S has got so big that the U.S does not know exactly how many illegals are they in the country!


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

boricuba said:


> The immigrant numbers in the U.S cannot be compare to E.U!


are you sure? :lol:

Heres the reality:


*"In 2005, Europe hosted 34 per cent of all migrants, followed by northern
America with 23 per cent and Asia 28 per cent *while only 9 per cent were living in Africa, 3 per cent in Latin America and the Caribbean and another 3 per cent in Oceania.

In 72 countries, the number of migrants decreased between 1990 and 2005 while 17 nations accounted for 75 per cent of the increase in the migrant stock over that period, among them the United States which gained 15 million migrants, with Germany and Spain adding more than four million each."


source: http://www.indianmuslims.info/news/..._un_report.html

there was athread about this topic on the european DLM:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=359865


This source actually proves me wrong a bit though.
Germany and Spain together take in a little more than the half of what the US takes in.
Even though it has to be said that immigration to Germany has decreased by quite a margin compared to the last decades.
Spains immigrational figures are going up though tahnks to their membership in the EU and because they receive big ammounts of illegal immigrants from africa.
remember that Spain and the continent of Africa are just separated by a small 
sea passage.

and then weve got eastern europe, russia, turkey etc.. right at our doorstep.
you cant even start to imagine how many illegal immigrants many of whom are from asia try to enter the EU each year.
The figures are just massive.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

The European immigration figures count movement within Europe as immigration. That boosts them artifically. If we're looking at the EU as an entity, we can't count movement of people from France to Germany as immigration anymore than we should count movement of people from Michigan to Ohio as immigration! The EU doesn't get anywhere near as much immigration as America does.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

^^ nonsense.
everyone living in the EU holds a EU passport and thanks to the Schengen treaty we are all allowed to move work anywhere we want in the EU.
I could go to the train station right now and catch a local train to France and then stay work there without having to deal with any paperwork at all.
*
this doesnt count as immigration.*

we are free to move anywhere just as you would between the states in the US, which is just fantastic.

But it isnt immigration.
What is being counted as immigration are immigrants that come *from outside the EU.*

Hence eastern europe, Russia (millions of Russians are living here in Germany and have immigrated to Germany since the iron curtain came down)
turkey (the biggest immigrational group in Germany. millions are living here.)
Asia (especially in the UK with its massive indian and pakistani populations, but also koreans of whom many came to Germany after ww2, then there are Vietnamese and Chinese etc,etc..)
Africa (being at europes doorstep the influx is simply huge. Especially in the UK and France and recently Spain.)

Make no mistake: the EU is the number one destination for immigrants from all over the world.


----------



## Tyson (May 2, 2006)

boricuba said:


> Pottebaum!
> 
> Why do you hate Winners! Are you a Sor looser! I am not posting my Information to Make America Great. There is a great misinformation in Europe and Latin America where i am from regarding the U.S dominance in the world. Sometimes it makes me angry that all the countries in the world are always willing to accept US-Aid and then treat Americans like crap when they visit their countries. America has more Natural Resources that 2 Europes combined, and do you know that In Alaska an America state in a Natural Reserved the have discovered Oil deposits to make America independent of foreign oil for Years to come! If the People of America play the Isolation game and simply stop buying from Europe and Asia i am pretty sure the world will go Bankrupt. There should make a Movie call a day without America! And you will se the debacle of the world!


Wasn't this thread supposed to be about car makers? Not about how fantastic America supposedly is. Also when I refer to "American's" in this post I refer to residents of the United States specifically.

For starters I wouldn't exactly say American's are "winners". I mean winners at what? Winners in the Iraq war? Winners because there are many large American companies? How do these things relate to the everyday American? Do American's lead a better quality of life than Europeans?

Also who exactly treats Americans like crap when they visit and how do you know this? How many places have you travelled to and how have you been treated? You say your Latin American so how would you know exactly what American's are dealing with?

As far your claim about oil that is laughable. America self sustaining it's oil consumption is not possible but you claim it could for years to come? According to your favourite information source the CIA factbook America consumes 7.3 billion bbl of oil every year. Yet the US produces only 2.7 billion bbl of oil every year. The proven reserves amount to only 22.45 billion bbl of oil which therefore would self sustain the US (assuming ZERO growth) for only about 3 years. And that is assuming the US even had the refining capacity to do it which of course it doesn't. Add to this and your claims of greatness about America do you really expect them to go and dig up the pristine wilderness of Alaska in search of it any more than they already do?

Furthermore you CIA factbook says that the United States exports $927 billion while importing more that $1.7 trillion. That is to say it imports nearly double what it exports. So American's cannot afford to play any sort of isolation game.



boricuba said:


> Another thing i did look at worldbank numbers and the GDP are the same as the information that i gave i link to CIAFactbook. Yes you tell me that the reason your GDP per capita is way lower from the U.S is because you accepting allot of poor Easter european countries. Let me tell there is no Country in the world that receives more refugees than the U.S.A we have close 12,000,000 and unoficially 20,000,000 ilegals living in the country besides the almost 3,000,000 a year that move to the U.S legally, And not counting ther more than 100,000,000 million people that transit thrue our country with travel visa and then stay. The USA is able to absorbs the worlds poverty and still post a growth of almost over 5.0% 2006 estimated this year and still be leading the world.


You should learn the difference between what a migrant is and what a genuine refugee is. Once again your trusty CIA factbook says that the US admitted only 53,000 refugees for the financial year 03/04. Which is just a little bit off from your figure of 3,000,000. Assuming you also count skilled and unskilled migrants, the CIA factbook also states that the United States net migration was 3.18 per 1000 population. So for a population of 298,444,215 that amounts to about 950,000 which is still a long way of 3,000,000.

You also claim that the US 'absorbs' the world's povety. According to the CIA factbook more than 12% of the US population is below the povety line. Once again according to the CIA factbook are the stats for some EU Countries regarding the povety line: Beligium: 4%, France: 6.5%, Ireland: 10%, Austria 5.9%. Most other countries in the EU are labeled "N/A%".

I'm not attacking American's either if anyone thinks that. I am more than happy in my own country but thats not to say I don't enjoy visiting the US which I have done a number of times. I have relatives who are American and some great friends that live there too. But to state that the US is far and away 'leading' the world and is so fantastic should be looked at in the context you draw the information from. The US has many problems just like every other country.


Anyway's prehaps everyone will get back onto the subject of cars.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Automobile industry rank (2005)*

Here are the latest figures released by OICA for 2005.

Top 20 motor vehicle (cars, light commercial vehicles, trucks, buses) producers; growth rate in brackets

1. USA 12 mn (0%)

2. Japan 10.8 mn (3%)

3. Germany 5.8 mn (3%)

4. China 5.7 mn (9%)

5. South Korea 3.7 mn (7%)

6. France 3.5 mn (-3%)

7. Spain 2.8 mn (-9%)

8. Canada 2.7 mn (-1%)

9. Brazil 2.6 mn (9%)

10. UK 1.8 mn (-3%)

11. Mexico 1.7 mn (6%)

12. India 1.6 mn (8%)

13. Russia 1.4 mn (-3%)

14. Thailand 1.1 mn (21%)

15. Italy 1.0 mn (-9%)

16. Belgium 0.9 mn (3%)

17. Turkey 0.9 mn (7%)

18. Iran 0.8 mn (4%)

19. Poland 0.6 mn (4%)

20. Czech Republic 0.6 mn (35%)


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> interesting figure, well, do you have more information of rank#11-20?


I posted the 2005 top 20 rankings in previous post. 

If you are from Thailand, its production is growing quite rapidly and at #14, it is ahead of Italy at #15 and behind Russia at #13.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

I am surprised that India actually has a decent growth rate and unit production
given the fact that Cars are actually are more of a luxury than a necessity in most cities except Ndelhi


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

kashyap3 said:


> I am surprised that India actually has a decent growth rate and unit production
> given the fact that Cars are actually are more of a luxury than a necessity in most cities except Ndelhi


Everyone has cars now. Have you seen the traffic??


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

yes
look at the state hyderabad, mumbai and delhi are in

regardless, it hasnt come to such a point where life without a car is almost impossible
like it is in NA's suburbia


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

These are the expectetions for this year


1. USA 11.9 mn

2. Japan 11.0 mn

3. China 6.3 mn

4. Germany 5.9 m

5. South Korea 3.9 mn

6. France 3.4 mn

7. Brazil 2.8 mn

8. Canada 2.7 mn

9. Spain 2.6 mn

10. Mexico 1.8 mn

11. India 1.8 mn

12. UK 1.7 mn

13. Russia 1.4 mn

14. Thailand 1.2 mn

15. Turkey 1.0 mn

16. Iran 1.0 mn

17. Belgium 0.9 mn

18. Italy 0.9 mn

19. Czech Republic 0.7 mn

20. Poland 0.6 mn


A rapid growing player is Pakistan

I think that within 10 years China will be nr1 and India will be in the top 5!


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

what are pakistan's growth stats?


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

@Kasgyap3
2001 - 17.200
2002 - 24.900 (+45%)
2003 - 51.700 (+108%)
2004 - 93.200 (+80%)
2005 - 156.200 (+68%)

Source OICA http://www.oica.net/

The highest decline is in Itay. 1.74 mn in 2000 and 1.0 mn in 2005

Another intressting thing is that Iran is the 2nd largest manufacturer of Peugeot cars in the world


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> 7. Spain 2,753,000 (


Abadal, last car made on 1923.
Anglada, last car made on 1905.
Biscuter, last car made on ~1960.
David, no info at all.
Pegaso, they make trucks.


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

jacobboyer said:


> Honda is made in the usa and chrysler is owned by dodge.



*Chrysler is owned by DaimlerChrysler.*


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

Checker said:


> Gosh.
> 
> Thats like saying GM is chinese because they produce some cars there.
> Honda is japanese. there may be certain models that are produced in the US, but that is only because of cheaper labour costs and because theyll save the transport costs from Japan to the US.
> ...


*This isn't correct either. Daimler-Benz (who owned Mercedes-Benz) merged with Chrysler Corp to form a new holding company, DaimlerChrysler.*


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

SEG said:


> That's a cheat. Daimler-Chrysler is a US/German company as its name indicates. A cheater is the pits as a man. But I feel you not a cheater but a patriot. Btw a patriotic father thinks his daughter the prettiest in the world and hopes that her virginity is taken in front of his eyes.


*DaimlerChrysler is a Germany company. Chrysler, one of the subsidiary companies that it owns, is American.*


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

Checker said:


> No. Officially it was a merger because of the restricted take-over laws in America.
> The senat was actually thinking about not allowing Daimler to purchase Chrysler because they considered Chrysler a national icon, and funnily enough there are laws which are forbidding foreign investors to buy up big american companies.
> 
> In fact though it was a takeover. Daimler paid a huge amount of money, not the other way round.
> ...



*The structure of the transaction (disposal of old shares in bother former companies in exchange for shares in new company DaimlerChrysler) was a straightforward merger. It was only deemed a takeover because of the subsequent trading practices performed by the new company.*


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

Checker said:


> give me some information about this before making any statements.
> What exactly does the US own?
> Shall we make a comparison how much european banks are investing in the US?
> And 20% of worlds car production is certainly wrong.
> give me a source.


*European banks invest heavily in the US. You only have to look at RBS and HSBC as two examples.*


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

boricuba said:


> EXcuse me! Toyota has made the biggest investment in CHINA not VW
> GM Is the second company that has made the most significant investment in china. I have not mention investments in Japan! Please note that Europe is 3rd largest economy in the world.(Cia worldfactbook) The U.S has more cars that Europe combine statistic show that U.S consumes more fuel than any other country in the world. Please note we we are talking about car porduction and pentration that is one thing! ( Please refer on this forum to Amid 2004 car company rankings even Ford produces more than your beloved
> Daimler Chrysler). When you talk about Investment in hard currency Toyota has been #i follow by GM. ( Source Bloomberg.com)


*Germany and the UK are the 3rd and 4th largest economies in the world respectively. The EU (taken as a trading bloc) has the largest economy in the world.*


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

boricuba said:


> I am sorry to say but your sources tend to be local german sources and not international business news sources( Bloomber financial service) and i will get you especific links.
> 
> www.corporations.org/system/top100.html
> 
> ...



*Here you go...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_European_Union*


----------



## aatbloke (Dec 29, 2004)

boricuba said:


> The immigrant numbers in the U.S cannot be compare to E.U!
> 
> The E.U Does not have between 12,000,000- 20,000,000 ilegal aliens
> Come on!
> ...



*According to the European Commission, there are approximately 3 to 4 million illegal immigrants within the EU, of which roughly 600,000 are in the UK.

There are many Europeans living in the States, and many Americans living in Europe; the UK is home to around 350,000 Americans alone.*


----------



## eurogator (May 31, 2006)

so if things go as has been hinted, Renault-Nissan might be putting some stake into GM, some 20% worth. any thoughts on that?


----------



## Poryaa (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally Posted by jacobboyer
> Honda is made in the usa and chrysler is owned by dodge.


You seem to have meant auto assembly line labor. This job is monotonous and repetitive and you're forced to work like robots and can't get any knowledge and skills.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

The only major that seems to be left out of the US market right now is Peugeot-Citroen. Do you think they will eventually try and find a way back to the US?


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2002)

Cloudship said:


> The only major that seems to be left out of the US market right now is Peugeot-Citroen. Do you think they will eventually try and find a way back to the US?


Not a priority for them. As everybody else, they are investing in Russia and China. They are probably thinking of India as well. They also have to re-organize their European business as they are losing ground on their home market(s).
Expect Renault to come back in the US before PSA.


----------



## treboy (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is very interesting news about automobile corp.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7887155/


WASHINGTON - Toyota Motor Corp., in one of its largest safety recalls ever, said Tuesday it is recalling more than 750,000 pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles because of problems with the front suspension that could hinder steering.

The company said the recall covers 774,856 vehicles in the United States, including the 2001-2004 model years of the Tacoma, the 2001-2002 versions of the 4Runner and the 2002-2004 model years of the Tundra and Sequoia.

Toyota said the surface of a ball joint which connects to the front suspension may have been scratched when it was manufactured, which could lead to wear and tear over time


----------



## porte (Dec 4, 2005)

Global vehicle sales and production by manufacturers at automotive news data center.


http://www.autonews.com/assets/PDF/CA7170616.PDF


Global production by region 


http://www.autonews.com/assets/PDF/CA7171616.PDF

Global sales by region 

http://www.autonews.com/assets/PDF/CA7172616.PDF


----------



## porte (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is another important data.

Top 100 global auto part suppliers companies 

Number of listed company By nation 

http://www.autonews.com/assets/PDF/CA7868724.PDF

USA 33
Japan 28
Germany 17
France 7 
UK 4
South Korea 2
Canada 2
Italy 2
Sweden 2
Switzerland 1
Spain 1 
Netherland 1


I think this data shows the auto industry's sophistication and competitiveness with related approved patent number. 
I once checked the auto industry patent number by nation but forgot the source-it was nearly corresponding to the share of top suppliers number.


Although some countries listed on this data does not have their own renowned auto brand -they still make a important role as part suppliers.
(like Canada,Switzerland,Spain and probably UK fits this case too today)

US based auto companies are suffering in profit but we should know that they still have the most number of competitive auto related technologies on the lead by the competitive part suppliers.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.businessweek.com/autos/content/aug2006/bw20060801_651543.htm

JULY 31, 2006 


Autos


The World's Biggest Auto Markets
China has leapfrogged over Japan to become the world's second largest auto market after the U.S.—and it will more than double by 2015



Slide Show >>China now buys more cars than any other country in the world except for the U.S. According to a new report from Automotive News, sales of light vehicles in China are projected to reach more than 5.9 million by the end of 2006, nudging Japan from the No. 2 spot. The U.S., which should see more than 16.7 million sales by year's end, will remain far and away the largest market. 

But things are expected to begin to shift. By 2010, R.L. Polk Marketing Systems in Essen, Germany, which provides data to Automotive News, expects that in China new registrations of light vehicle will climb 26% to more than 7.9 million. By 2015, General Motors (GM ) estimates that number will almost double to 14 million, including commercial vehicles. 

Also by 2010, while the U.S. will continue to dominate, its growth will have plateaued at just under 17 million. Since 2002, U.S. sales have failed to rise above 17 million. According to R.L. Polk the last time U.S. sales passed 17 million was in 2001. In 2001, 17.379 million light vehicles were registered, down from 17.482 million in 2000. 

SOME CHANGES. Japan, which has held the No. 2 spot for years, has never cracked the 6 million new registrations mark in a single year. R.L. Polk Marketing Systems projects that new registrations in that country will only grow by 4% to 5.852 million by 2010. 

In Europe, traditional economic strongholds such as Germany, Britain, and France will also see only modest gains. (Some countries, such as Italy, will actually decline and Spain, currently the eighth largest market will drop to tenth.) 

In addition to China, other markets that are expected to see dramatic increases are Russia, which is expected to increase 21% from 2006 to 2010; India; and Mexico. India, which saw only 767,000 new car registrations in 2000, will climb to 1.650 million in 2010. Mexico, where 852,000 new cars were registered in 2000, will attain 1.316 million by the end of the decade. 

United States*









Projected Sales 2010: 16.995 million
Projected Sales 2006: 16.708 million
Actual Sales 2005: 16.888 million


China









Projected Sales 2010: 7.960 million
Projected Sales 2006: 5.906 million
Actual Sales 2005: 4.972 million


Japan









Projected Sales 2010: 5.852 million
Projected Sales 2006: 5.600 million
Actual Sales 2005: 5.637 million


Germany









Projected Sales 2010: 3.733 million
Projected Sales 2006: 3.590 million
Actual Sales 2005: 3.517 million


Britain









Projected Sales 2010: 3.733 million
Projected Sales 2006: 3.590 million
Actual Sales 2005: 3.517 million


France









Projected Sales 2010: 2.619 million
Projected Sales 2006: 2.504 million
Actual Sales 2005: 2.487 million


Italy









Projected Sales 2010: 2.437 million
Projected Sales 2006: 2.499 million
Actual Sales 2005: 2.456 million


Russia









Projected Sales 2010: 2.265 million
Projected Sales 2006: 1.786 million
Actual Sales 2005: 1.695 million


Brazil









Projected Sales 2010: 2.000 million
Projected Sales 2006: 1.735 million
Actual Sales 2005: 1.620 million


Spain









Projected Sales 2010: 1.942 million
Projected Sales 2006: 1.878 million
Actual Sales 2005: 1.914 million


----------

